# Tinboat's Giveaway Box - Thanks for serving Box delivered



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 25, 2012)

To all my fellow Tinboat Members - We are starting a "Giveaway Box" This box is going to one of our (Current Tinboat Member) service men/women (past or present) as a thank you for doing their part and keeping us all safe.

There is two parts to this giveaway first and foremost we need someone to give the box too and please I want all who served to sign up and it's easy to do. To qualify you must be a current member as of today and reply to this post with an "IN" along with a picture of you in uniform its that simple. The contest will end on November 30, 2012 at midnight. The winner will be selected using a computerized random pick. (Like Jim does for the monthly giveaway) The winner will be selected with in the first two weeks of December.

The second part of this giveaway is we need donations for the box (anyone can donate). All donations (no cash) will be sent to a common address. The items received will be photograph and posted so you know your item was received and place in the box (no names will be attached to the pictures)

Now I am going out on a limb and posting my address here to eliminate all the PMs. Please no stockers you will have to answer to my 4 dogs and some fast moving rounds.

All donations should be sent to the below list address:

Joseph M Georg
505 NE 25 Street
Wilton Manors FL 33305

Please put some kind of note in the package with your screen name.

Thanks in advance and lets get this thing rolling :beer: :USA1: :beer:


----------



## HANGEYE (Oct 25, 2012)

This is great. Thanks for stepping up Joe. Now I gotta go shopping.


----------



## bigwave (Oct 25, 2012)

Whoooo hoooo you know I am IN on this one. Thanks alot Joe, you are the man....... :beer: :beer:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 25, 2012)

Do we have a deadline for sending stuff to you?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 25, 2012)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Do we have a deadline for sending stuff to you?



As long as it is here before the end of November will be fine - Thanks Loggerhead


----------



## sixgun86 (Oct 29, 2012)

+1 For good cause!

Thanks for heading this up F4F, Good man.

And now that I have your Addy, I'll order you a pizza. :shock:


----------



## heycookieman (Oct 30, 2012)

A pizza that's all, he has 4 dogs to feed. Order a dozen. JK :lol: Thanks for doing this f4f will send something out soon.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 30, 2012)

I love pizza and the dogs eat over 40lbs of food a week. :LOL2: Come on everyone lets get this thing moving - all you past/present military people need to sign up - this is just a little thanks for all do/did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :USA1: :beer: :USA1:


----------



## Gramps50 (Oct 30, 2012)

Packing up a box now and hope to get it in the mail to you tomorrow.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks Gramps :beer:


----------



## Gramps50 (Oct 31, 2012)

Box is on the way, it should be there Friday.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 5, 2012)

Time is ticking


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 5, 2012)

Got the first donation box just a few minutes ago - Thank You - Here are the goodies


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 5, 2012)

Some other donations :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 5, 2012)

This is what I am talking about - let's thank a soldier 'reel' :lol: good - :beer: Come one come all for this great cause :USA1: All you active and nonactive service men/women need to sign up


----------



## JMichael (Nov 11, 2012)

In.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 12, 2012)

:USA1: Awesome :USA1: When and where was the picture taken


----------



## ecirb_88 (Nov 12, 2012)

IN


----------



## JMichael (Nov 13, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> :USA1: Awesome :USA1: When and where was the picture taken


I believe the year was 1977, flying in an SH-3G off the coast of Iran. Squadron HC1 Det2 operating off of the USS Midway. For those that might not be aware or remember, this was when the Shaw of Iran was still in power and the US was on friendly terms with Iran. We pulled in to port in Bandar Abbas Iran for 2 days.


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2012)

If anyone is donating to this (Even 1 lure counts) please get them in by the end of next week.

Thanks to all those that donated.


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Now I am going out on a limb and posting my address here to eliminate all the PMs. Please no stockers you will have to answer to my 4 dogs and some fast moving rounds.



:LOL2: :LOL2: :beer:


----------



## bigwave (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok guys, I am going out on a limb here. I will donate a custom made fishing rod for the deserving person. I only ask that whoever receives this that they pay the freight to ship it. Since we are a OEM for American Tackle Co. I will make a rod with the brand new microwave guide system. We have already made 8 of these rods and the feedback has been positive. The rod blank will be a Bushido carbon fiber with the microwave guide system any color wrap you desire. I sell these rods for 169 bucks....which we will pay for. Here are a couple of pics from the one that we just made. My boss does not know about this yet :shock: but since he is a veteran too, I feel confident that he will donate this rod. All that we ask is that everyone check out our facebook page and think of our business when you need some fishing supplies. I can ship most everything UPS. I am shipping out the voucher to Fool4fish today along with box 7, and the goodies for the Thank a Vet box. 

Thank you
Kevin
https://fishsaltwatertackle.com/


----------



## bigwave (Nov 21, 2012)

:USA1: I just sent some stuff for the box to Fool4fish. UPS tracking number1z3462580367121864 for those who care. This is what I sent. The business card in the pic is good for one custom made rod like the one in the previous post........Thanks everyone for letting me participate in this.


----------



## Jim (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow Bigwave! 

Thank you so much man! :USA1:


----------



## Gramps50 (Nov 22, 2012)

Jim said:


> Wow Bigwave!
> 
> Thank you so much man! :USA1:



I have to ++2X that

Thanks Bigwave and thank you boss to for your generous donation.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lets get a few more Vets (past/present) to get in on this - Thanks for serving :USA1: :beer:


----------



## HBT Chris (Nov 25, 2012)

We have a package coming your way  It is a joint effort from Jim (aka Mr. Tin Boats himself) and us. We have a few close friends who are currently overseas, so this is something we really can get behind!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 26, 2012)

HBT Chris said:


> We have a package coming your way  It is a joint effort from Jim (aka Mr. Tin Boats himself) and us. We have a few close friends who are currently overseas, so this is something we really can get behind!




THANKS :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 4, 2012)

Fellers I am going to extend this to dec - 14 that is for entries and donations. We already have a very nice box to give away but bigger is always better. Lets get some more Vets - pass/present - to sign up - tinboat members what to thank you for all you do/done :USA1: 

I will be posting pics of other donations received in a later post


----------



## russ010 (Dec 4, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Ok guys, I am going out on a limb here. I will donate a custom made fishing rod for the deserving person. I only ask that whoever receives this that they pay the freight to ship it. https://fishsaltwatertackle.com/



Send me the bill for the freight... I'll take care of it for whoever you ship it to.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 11, 2012)

Time is ticking


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 19, 2012)

Time is up - the winner is JMichael picked using random.org see attached photo.

JMichael PM me your address and thanks again for your service. Please post pictures of the box when you recieve it.


----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for setting this up. :beer:

A true model TB member! :USA1:


----------



## JMichael (Dec 19, 2012)

I can't begin to express how much I appreciate this and how thrilled I am to have won. I'm still puzzled about why there were no more vets that entered than there were because I know they are out there. Thank you F4F, and everyone else that made this happen.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 20, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## bigwave (Dec 20, 2012)

Congrats Jmichael........I will stand by the free rod, Russ said he would pick up the tab for the freight. You will have one of the newest concept guides on the market, however it will only work for a spinning rod. When you get the package there will be a business card with our phone number on it. Please call me to discuss the colors on the wrap and length of rod you desire.....and leave the rest to us to make you one bad ass rod. Retail value of 165 bucks. Thank you to all my veteran brothers and sisters, Go Navy. 


See ya
Kevin


----------



## russ010 (Dec 20, 2012)

bigwave said:


> Congrats Jmichael........I will stand by the free rod, Russ said he would pick up the tab for the freight. You will have one of the newest concept guides on the market, however it will only work for a spinning rod. When you get the package there will be a business card with our phone number on it. Please call me to discuss the colors on the wrap and length of rod you desire.....and leave the rest to us to make you one bad ass rod. Retail value of 165 bucks. Thank you to all my veteran brothers and sisters, Go Navy.
> 
> 
> See ya
> Kevin



let me know the damages... and from one current military member to another - thanks for serving :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 27, 2012)

JMichael and everyone else– Just wanted to update you with the status of the box. I packed everything thing up yesterday and will have it the mail either today or tomorrow. I do have to say this, the box is loaded with lots of good stuff thanks to the tinboat family.

Again I would like to thank you for your service and hope you enjoy all your new toys.


:USA1: :beer: :beer: :USA1:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Dec 28, 2012)

The BOX is on the way to JMichael


----------



## JMichael (Dec 31, 2012)

Well guys, the package arrived today, and all I can say is WoW!!! This is like Xmas all over again. While I was laying it all out for a photo I think I counted 75 individual items or packages with most of it being packages containing multiple items. And that doesn't Include the fantastic rod so generously donated by Kevin, AKA Bigwave. I can't begin to thank you all enough but I want you all to know that I really do appreciate this.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well all can say is I am so glad it arrived and thank you and thank you (JIM) for such a Bad A$$ site were we can do these type of things :beer: :USA1: :USA1: :USA1: :beer:


----------



## Gramps50 (Jan 5, 2013)

Your gonna have to get a bigger motor to haul all that around. :lol: Thanks for your service and I hope you enjoy all the new gear.




JMichael said:


> Well guys, the package arrived today, and all I can say is WoW!!! This is like Xmas all over again. While I was laying it all out for a photo I think I counted 75 individual items or packages with most of it being packages containing multiple items. And that doesn't Include the fantastic rod so generously donated by Kevin, AKA Bigwave. I can't begin to thank you all enough but I want you all to know that I really do appreciate this.


----------



## bigwave (Jan 23, 2013)

Just a quick update on your new custom fishing rod. I apologize for the delay, however we will start building your rod probably tomorrow.......My rod builder has completed 28 rods since xmas and you are next.......We will be build your crappie/bass rod just as you requested. I will post pics of the progress so people can see the skills of our in-house rod builder.


----------



## JMichael (Apr 19, 2013)

OK, this has been pushed back so many times it's not even funny any more. Even though it may not look like it, Kevin/Bigwave and I kept in touch via PM's. The rod arrived and WoW is it nice! I had a new Shimano spinning reel just waiting on it when it got here. So I mounted the reel and sat back and waited on some decent weather. And waited, and waited...... and it seemed like the waiting was never going to end. Then the temps started to come up but so did the wind. The temps were hitting high 50's to low 60's and the wind was hitting high teens to mid 20's. The temps have continued to rise but the wind has not let up. And when I say it hasn't let up, I mean we've had daily winds of 20+ with gust up to 30ish. So last week we get a storm rolling through and it dumped 3.5 inches on us. Two days later the wind drops to less than 5 mph so I called a buddy and started packing up the boat. We get to the lake and the water is so muddy you grow corn in it. 

With the microwave guides, the new rod cast really nice, unfortunately I can't tell you anything about what it's like with a fish on the other end.  Other than the one fish my buddy caught, we just took a 5 hour boat ride. And now momma nature decided to dump another 3" of rain on us last night. So even with the forecast showing a slight break in the winds (9-17mph over the next 10 days) I don't anticipate much fishing will be done any time soon. This "spring", if you can call it that, has the makings to be one of the strangest on record for us. The temps have already hit 85° this year and now they're giving warnings that we may have a frost in the morning. This could only get stranger if it was in a fiction novel.


----------



## HANGEYE (Apr 19, 2013)

Hang in there JMichael. Mother nature will loosen her grip and hopefully by fall you will have all that gear worn out. Just be sure to post pics of all the big ones. Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## bigwave (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow, that does sound like some strange weather.....I hope all is well, I see that there has been quite a bit of strong storms up your way lately. I hope the water clears up and you get some good weather to use your new rod. I just came inside to some AC, its alread in the 80's here and I should be eating my first tomatoes soon.


----------



## JMichael (Apr 19, 2013)

Well we've had a few days reach the mid 80's but that didn't come without the wind. Today most everyone I saw outside had on a jacket or a coat. They had already gotten so use to the 70-80 degree weather that this sudden drop to 44 has them shaking in their boots. My tomatoes plants are only about 6" tall, my corn is 2-3" tall and my cucumber plants just stuck their heads up out of the ground 2 days ago. I've got everything covered with plastic for the projected frost tonight. I'm just hoping that the weather shifts back to a somewhat normal spring like pattern soon. The way my luck has been lately, it's probably just going to go straight to a summer heat wave and drought similar to last year.


----------

